
Show HN: Browse ridiculous myths about the EU - atoav
http://eumyths.com/
======
atoav
There are many myths about the European Union, so they released a list¹
recently where these are debunked. This was such a ridiculous read that I
decided to make a small website that highlights the tone of these headlines a
little more.

The thing is a small sideproject so before somebody complains: it doesn't
really work w/o javascript : /

Edit: little explaination: the 455 myths are randomly stepped through without
repetition and in the end it loops over. I toyed with the idea to play the
european anthemn to those who make it all the way through, but left it out for
the moment.

I also tried to make the myths permalinkable via location hash, but the
counter will start again at [1/455] for new users.

\--- ¹ [https://blogs.ec.europa.eu/ECintheUK/euromyths-a-z-
index/](https://blogs.ec.europa.eu/ECintheUK/euromyths-a-z-index/)

~~~
ORioN63
Hey there. Loved it and will definitely share it.

My only complain is that the switching of the colors of the background is
really quite annoying IMO.

~~~
atoav
Heh. I thought is was funny, but maybe I can add a switch to freeze the theme.

~~~
ORioN63
Yeah, that would be great.

~~~
atoav
Implemented it right away, see footer

~~~
ORioN63
Thanks for the quick reply. Much appreciated.

------
unstatusthequo
What about the myth that toilet seats exist in all bars? That would be a good
addition. ;)

~~~
atoav
Right now my choice is limited to to myths with a official response and it is
already too much to take in in it’s totality, but I will note it down

